# Softening hard tires?



## saladshooter (May 25, 2015)

Howdy,

I picked up a sweet set of original Samson Red Velvet tires for my Ranger. However they are bit stiff. I've read on here about soaking in hot water, massaging with armor all wipes. The last thing I want to do is mess these tires up but they aren't doing much for me off the bike. Anybody have a tried and true method? 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 25, 2015)

Love the tires.  Let's see the Ranger.  
The only tip I heard to soften old tires is let them sit in the sun on a hot day.  Never done it, just what I've read on here.  Good luck


----------



## kccomet (May 25, 2015)

second the sun. ive had tires that looked like pretzels. after a couple hours in a hot sun they were pliable and mounted easily. those are killer tires by the way


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 25, 2015)

My reason for softening tires is to get a better ride.
I have a nice set of tires almost nos, but the rubber is hard.
I too would like to hear from someone being able to soften
the tires to ride.


----------



## pedal4416 (May 25, 2015)

How hard are the tires Chad? Are they pliable at all? If they are solid (what I like to call petrified) there may be little hope to softening. Sun and hot water are great to soften and stretch a more pliable tire on a rim.


----------



## saladshooter (May 25, 2015)

I'm trying the sun now. They are pretty firm. It takes some pressure to budge them.

I believe it to be a '21, with these tires all I'm missing are the pedals and splash guard. Anyone know where I can find the remaining pieces lemme know!

Thanks, 
Chad


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 25, 2015)

Try using propylene glycol, from Pep Boys Auto Parts Store.
Soak the tire in it.


----------



## saladshooter (May 25, 2015)

They've been in direct sunlight with a black background for two hours now and the sun sadly isn't helping much. 

Propylene glycol eh? What can I expect after using this method? Will it change the look or color of the tires? 

Thanks 
Chad


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 25, 2015)

You may want the clear fluid.
It shouldn't change color.


----------



## walter branche (May 25, 2015)

take your time ,


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 25, 2015)

Awesome Ranger late teens early 20's is my crude dating, which is an amazing  example of this classic.  Great bike! I hope this softening project works for you.  That red rubber will take your bike to another level.


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2015)

Very nice tires!  As mention by others. The Sun is the best way to go. I usually leave them on the metal bulkhead for my basement.


----------



## saladshooter (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words fellas! I was super excited to find these jewels,  I hope I can get em on.

Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 21, 2015)

Update on my tire softening project.

I was able to soften by placing the tires in a black trash bags in 90 degree hot sun for three hours. They became surprisingly soft. The tires were hard as rocks before and also as soon as they cooled.

I also tried steaming and propylene glycol. I would not recommend the propylene glycol method as it seemed to eat at the rubber. I tried by dabbing the tire with a soaked rag and the white rag became red.

The best method was definitely the sun. Just needed to wait for a warm enough day. Thanks guys!

Chad


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2015)

They look great!


----------



## gkeep (Jun 21, 2015)

Congratulations! They look fantastic. That bike is in great condition.

Gary


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 22, 2015)

Great bike! Here is the 1922 catalog page.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 23, 2015)

Are those old Schwinn truss rods to support the front of the bike on the display table? Pretty cool idea, looks great!


----------



## mike j (Jun 23, 2015)

Beautiful job all around, attention to detail, superb. Love the caveat in the lower right corner of the catalog page, it say's it all.


----------



## squeedals (Jun 23, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Are those old Schwinn truss rods to support the front of the bike on the display table? Pretty cool idea, looks great!




Yeah.....that is one beefy azz bike rack! You could process a side of beef on that baby!

Don


----------



## how (Jun 23, 2015)

Nick-theCut said:


> Love the tires.  Let's see the Ranger.
> The only tip I heard to soften old tires is let them sit in the sun on a hot day.  Never done it, just what I've read on here.  Good luck




will make them soft while hot lol when they cool will be the same
nothing you can do with old dry tires no matter what anyone says


----------



## bricycle (Jun 23, 2015)

saladshooter said:


> They've been in direct sunlight with a black background for two hours now and the sun sadly isn't helping much.
> 
> Propylene glycol eh? What can I expect after using this method? Will it change the look or color of the tires?
> 
> ...




Black background. perfect! lay on plastic and spray with John Deere "Ultra Guard" tire rejuvinator. I've used it on the white with blue tread. If they are at all plyable, this could work. Gently massage out creases/flat spots. I did 3 treatments, eventually got them round and they held 13 lbs air before began to leak. I put plastic over them too to keep the warmth in. Product was $12.00 shipped on line for 24? oz spray.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 23, 2015)

John Deere Ultra Guard or Oil of Wintergreen.


----------

